# [Usertest] Trust GXT 540 Gamepad



## GxGamer (8. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einleitung*

Willkommen zu meinem Review des Trust GXT 540 Gamepads.
Dieses gehört zu der Marke "Trust Gaming" und ist für den PC als auch die Playstation 3 geeignet.

Angegeben als Merkmale sind:

3 Meter Kabel
13 Tasten
2 Joysticks
2 analoge Trigger
Xinput und DirectInput Unterstützung

Bei meiner Zählung habe ich jedoch nur 10 Tasten feststellen können und auch im Treiber sind nur 10 Schaltflächen.
Trick 17: Im Modus DirectInput werden Trigger und Homebutton als "Tasten" gezählt und so kommt man auf 13 Tasten.

*Verpackung und Inhalt*

Die Verpackung wirkt angesichts des günstigen Preises überraschend hochwertig. Der Karton ist sehr stabil und das Gamepad befindet sich in einer Schale die sich "samtig" anfühlt, also weich gepolstert könnte man sagen, das Gamepad ist sehr angenehm zu entnehmen. Der Inhalt ist mit einer Kurzanleitung und einem "Beipackzettel" sowie dem Gamepad und einem Sticker normaler Standard. Eine CD mit Software und Treiber gibt es nicht. Auch keine Software zum Download. Unter Windows 7 ist aber für keinen Modus extra Software nötig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Impressionen und Details*

Das Trust GXT 540 verfügt über eine gummierte Oberfläche die an einigen Griffstellen auch strukturiert ist.
Vom Layout her ist es eine Mischung aus Xbox360 und Playstation Controller. Es liegt bei mir gut in der Hand und die Knöpfe erreiche ich auch ohne Probleme.
Sehr schön finde ich das die Schultertasten aus taktilen Knöpfen bestehen, so wie beim Original Xbox360 Controller. Der Druckpunkt der anderen Knöpfe sowie das Feedback sind gut. Das Kabel weist eine (gemessene) Länge von 2,92m (inkl Stecker) auf, was spürbar länger als bei all meinen vorherigen Gamepads ist. Praktisches Beispiel: Das Trust GXT 540 reicht bis zu meinem Bett, das Xeox Pro von Speedlink nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Der Test*

Zunächst einmal geht es mit der Installation los (getestet unter Windows 7):
Das Gamepad an eine USB-Buchse anschliessen. Kurz den Windows Hardware-Assistenten abwarten. Fertig. Es gibt keine zusätzliche Software und es ist auch keine nötig. Für keinen der beiden Modi.

Kompatibilität:
In Sachen Spielekompatibilität weiß das GXT 540 zu überzeugen. In keinem der getesteten Spiele gab es Probleme.
Getestet habe ich unter anderem (XInput):

Farming Simulator 2017
Euro Truck Simulator 2
Tomb Raider / Rise of the Tomb Raider
Dead or Alive 5 Last Round
State of Decay Year One Edition
Stardew Valley
Redout
Skyrim Special Edition
The Last Tinker: City of Colours

Dann wollte ich es nochmal mit DirectInput ausprobieren und habe dafür 3 Spiele (mehr hab ich nicht mehr) installiert:

Sonic Heroes (startet nicht)
Grandia 2 (Original Version)
Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005)

Funktioniert hat das Gamepad in den Spielen. Trigger und Tasten ließen sich konfigurieren. Nur vibriert hat es nicht, in keinem der beiden.
Das kann aber mehrere Ursachen haben: Gamepad selbst, Inkompabilität zum Spiel, Treiber... Und genau wegen solcher Kinderkrankheiten ist DirectInput heute ja praktisch tot, da es durch XInput ersetzt wurde.

Allgemein:
Das Gamepad fasst sich schön griffig an, was wohl der Gummierung mitsamt der Oberflächenstruktur geschuldet ist. Die Tasten und Trigger erreiche ich gut und auch das Feedback welches ich von den analogen Triggern bekomme ist nicht zu lasch oder zu straff. 

Das D-Pad arbeitet sehr präzise, die analogen Sticks weniger. Dies bekommt man insbesondere in Spielen zu spüren in denen man zielen darf (Tomb Raider, State of Decay) oder auch im Euro Truck Simulator 2 oder Stardew Valley. In letzterem flitzt der Cursor merklich schwer kontrollierbar über den Bildschirm. Als Grund dafür konnte ich feststellen das die analogen Achsen bereits einen vollen Anschlag anzeigen, wenn man die Sticks nur knapp 60-70% bewegt hat. Eine manuelle Kalibrierung hat leider nicht geholfen. 

Dennoch arbeitet es in schnellen Arcade-Games (Need for Speed, DOA5) durchaus zufriedenstellend. Die Präzision in die einzelnen Richtungen ist da, nur man erreicht zu schnell die 100%, da die Sticks nicht die komplette Reichweite des vorhandenen Kreisumfangs nutzen. Bildlich gesprochen: Man könnte die Öffnung in der die Sticks sich bewegen um 5 Millimeter verkleinern, weil man ab da keinen Unterschied mehr spürt. Ich versuche das mal zu verdeutlichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Fazit*

Es ist schwer ein Fazit zu ziehen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das GXT 540 ein solides Gamepad. Die Vibration ist schön kräftig, das D-Pad wunderbar. Der griffige Touch gefällt mir auch. Der für mich größte Kritikpunkt sind die Ministicks, aber das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau, da gerade die Präzision oft auch subjektiv empfunden wird. Spielern mit schnelleren Daumen finden dies eventuell genau richtig. Für rasante Actionspiele kann ich es aber empfehlen. Simulationsfreunden würde ich das Thrustmaster GPX nahelegen (Test folgt, Test zum Vorgänger hier) wenn es ein Gamepad sein soll.

*Pro+*
Ergonomie
Präzision Trigger, Tasten, D-Pad
XInput / DirectInput zur Auswahl

*Contra*
Präzision Analoge Sticks

Trust GXT 540 Gamepad, USB (PC/PS3) (20712)


----------



## GxGamer (9. September 2017)

Und online. Diesmal mit etwas mehr Mühe als beim Strike NX


----------

